# Distance from flash dryer from t-shirt?



## SystemVoid (Dec 18, 2007)

How many inches should I have between my flash dryer and the t-shirts I'm printing?

I've got mine about 4 inches, and it's starting to smoke after about 30 seconds...


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

Seems correct


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

That is about how far mine is off... Do you have a temp gun to check and make sure you are not getting the temp in the "cure area" of 300-350? You only need to get the temp in the flash area of 220 (for my Union Ink).


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

Are you flashing or curing? If your flashing, it seems a little far and long. I usually have it about an 1-1/2" to 2" above the shirt for 6-8 seconds. Like Thutch15 said, you only need to get it to 220. For a full cure, your probably about right.


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

As the others have said, you don't need to get it that hot to flash.

If the ink is smoking it's curing, and if you put another color over it, it may peel off.


----------

